# should i kill myself?



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

i have 2 fs and a c and halfway through a semester

should i kill myself or try to fix it?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

b


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

i hate my mom i blocked her


----------



## Subhuman trash (Oct 21, 2021)

you don't have the balls to rope anyway so useless attention whoring thread


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

plz i need to know if its worth living


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

You will look like Prime Chico bro don´t do it


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 21, 2021)

There is no reason to live if you don't look like stallone tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

i hate my mom because she treated me like shit, and then says my grades make her upset so it wants to make me fail more.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> You will look like Prime Chico bro don´t do it


can i fucking recover these grades with only 7 weeks left in the semester?


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> There is no reason to live if you don't look like stallone tbh


Whats ur favorite Stallone movie bro? Apart from Rocky Ig


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Whats ur favorite Stallone movie bro? Apart from Rocky Ig


Titanic


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> i hate my mom because she treated me like shit


traumatised alt


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> can i fucking recover these grades with only 7 weeks left in the semester?


Dunno bro my country is corrupt so here people just buy grades
If you were GigaChad yes
Your life would be good if ONLY you were GigaChad


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Titanic


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Titanic


Mogger song ngl


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

If you wanted to kill yourself you would already be hanging in your room.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> traumatised alt


no this is the reality for me... i hate her


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> If you wanted to kill yourself you would already be hanging in your room.


idk how to hang myself... i just need a gun tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> no this is the reality for me... i hate her







Wtf is this maybe this is why she hates you bro


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> idk how to hang myself... i just need a gun tbh


Inject test and take dbol hit the gym and do not stress about this shit


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Oct 21, 2021)

don't kill yourself, just grow some balls

I'll be real with you: if you're this upset over some grades at school then you need to put a helmet on because the worst is yet to come boyo. Carpe diem


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1374375
> 
> Wtf is this maybe this is why she hates you bro


she doesnt know about this... i hate her because she never said good job for anything good i did. and has always favorited my other brothers over me


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> If you wanted to kill yourself you would already be hanging in your room.


Another teenager seeking attention


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Go MGTOW
Go gay( don't recommend it)
Go fully religious
Cope with hard drugs/ education
Try becoming world class or smth or get a huge social circel with +1k IG followers


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> she doesnt know about this... i hate her because she never said good job for anything good i did. and has always favorited my other brothers over me


School sucks your mom sucks too but my dick


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> don't kill yourself, just grow some balls
> 
> I'll be real with you: if you're this upset over some grades at school then you need to put a helmet on because the worst is yet to come boyo. Carpe diem


im at fucking college and if i fail then idk what to do, ill be a wagie forever


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Go MGTOW
> Go gay( don't recommend it)
> Go fully religious
> Cope with hard drugs/ education
> Try becoming world class or smth or get a huge social circel with +1k IG followers


Def go gay op


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> Def go gay op


OP should download Yubo ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> Another teenager seeking attention


im in fucking college, and my friend have put in low effort to contact me.. ugggh


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> idk how to hang myself... i just need a gun tbh


It's very easy
Belt, rope, dog leash
Tie it on door knob/handle
Boom


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> can i fucking recover these grades with only 7 weeks left in the semester?


worst thing that happens you'll be held back a year
which is like nothing if you use this time to figure out what you want in life
or looksmax
or do anything else

Sounds like my relationship with mom
It got better over recent years but still treats me like shit sometimes and only cares about grades so I don't talk with her that much
jfl she can flame me for driving car too fast like i hate it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Just be happy bro


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Dunno bro my country is corrupt so here people just buy grades
> If you were GigaChad yes
> Your life would be good if ONLY you were GigaChad


Okay, so you are telling me...

Average male height is like 5'6...
Average male PSL is like 4 PSL...
ANDDDD you can buy literally any grade you want???

Bro that's it, I am moving


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> im at fucking college and if i fail then idk what to do, ill be a wagie forever


smh so you're older than 18? stop crying and grow some balls. I'm a wagie, life moves on. Imagine getting bad grades is not a reason to kill yourself. Endless torment awaits those who destroy their bodies. stay safe


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> im at fucking college and if i fail then idk what to do, ill be a wagie forever


you will be wagie even after college who are you trying to fool. maybe you will get paid a little bit more but routine is the same. 9-5 until you die.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> smh so you're older than 18? stop crying and grow some balls. I'm a wagie, life moves on. Imagine getting bad grades is not a reason to kill yourself. Endless torment awaits those who destroy their bodies. stay safe


true, i dont want to go to hell


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Rush said:


> Okay, so you are telling me...
> 
> Average male height is like 5'6...
> Average male PSL is like 4 PSL...
> ...


2 PSL* ( dead srs) I can pm you if you want
Plus the food is good ngl


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> you will be wagie even after college who are you trying to fool. maybe you will get paid a little bit more but routine is the same. 9-5 until you die.


No point in live if you can't seduce random foids with your light eye color, op should practice suicide


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> you will be wagie even after college who are you trying to fool. maybe you will get paid a little bit more but routine is the same. 9-5 until you die.


Idk my brother didn't even finish high school, didn't enlist in mandatory military service and still ended up in a really good job and moved out 
You gotta have connections


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> No point in live if you can't seduce random foids with your light eye color, op should practice suicide


No point in living when you didn´t grab your nordic grandpa blue eyes and got instead poop coloured eyes


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> No point in live if you can't seduce random foids with your light eye color, op should practice suicide


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> 2 PSL* ( dead srs) I can pm you if you want
> Plus the food is good ngl


damn


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pm me your eyes and ill tell you which suicide method fits you the best op


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> 2 PSL* ( dead srs) I can pm you if you want
> Plus the food is good ngl


you live in Ecuador? how life would be for me me 6' mulatto (white passing) ?


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> you live in Ecuador? how life would be for me me 6' mulatto (white passing) ?


Didn't you say you were 170 cm?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> you live in Ecuador? how life would be for me me 6' mulatto (white passing) ?


Nigga why you said yo 6 2 on yubo ahaha just to get foids like you such a narcy no wonder you hate everytime I brag about my astonishing mesmerizing heartbreaking eyes


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Didn't you say you were 170 cm?


I said a lot of things. but im 6' (182.5cm) in reality.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> Def go gay op


honestly living in a van and driving across the country would lifemog being a wagie until death.


like im already bi so if i femboymaxxed and got a license i could finally visit california and texas


and abandon my whore mother who im pretty sure fucked an italian cornell student.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> you live in Ecuador? how life would be for me me 6' mulatto (white passing) ?


Yes I do
You can get 15 years old 4'5 PSL jbs
Pm your face OP


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> I said a lot of things. but im 6' (182.5cm) in reality.


I'm 5'6 over


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> I said a lot of things. but im 6' (182.5cm) in reality.


Lol you call me manlet when I'm 181cm nigga wtf apologize asap


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> I'm 5'6 over


my sister is 5'6


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> honestly living in a van and driving across the country would lifemog being a wagie until death.
> 
> 
> like im already bi so if i femboymaxxed and got a license i could finally visit california and texas
> ...


this would be awesome


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> my sister is 5'6


I heightmatch girls daily. It's over


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> I heightmatch girls daily. It's over


BTW me too but they tall where I live


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> my sister is 5'6


I heightmatch girls daily. It's oce


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Yes I do
> You can get 15 years old 4'5 PSL jbs
> Pm your face OP


im 22 tho  still I could get 15 years old? Once my forex profit stack ups i will go to Ecuador


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> im 22 tho  still I could get 15 years old? Once my forex profit stack ups i will go to Ecuador


Yh some 20 smth year old status maxxed incel tier looking ethnic guy got a nice jb


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> im 22 tho  still I could get 15 years old? Once my forex profit stack ups i will go to Ecuador


Ecuder has the lowest IQ in America 
Sex would basically be beastiality


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

@Ed676 sad how?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

the one fact i hate about mom is that she's so narcy that she expects me to feel bad for her or better my grades for her mental health...

when that bitch made my family broken and verbally abused my dad and her boyfriend who im pretty sure she both cheated on


like shes one of those crazy bitches who hit my dad, (hes taller so he wasnt hurt) insulted her current boyfriend to the point of verbal abuse...


constantly verbally harasses my poor grandma who lives in the ghetto just because shes conservative (my grandma is)


and on top of that compares me to other parents kids


----------



## xefo (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> the one fact i hate about mom is that she's so narcy that she expects me to feel bad for her or better my grades for her mental health...
> 
> when that bitch made my family broken and verbally abused my dad and her boyfriend who im pretty sure she both cheated on


i'm at yo mommas house


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> the one fact i hate about mom is that she's so narcy that she expects me to feel bad for her or better my grades for her mental health...
> 
> when that bitch made my family broken and verbally abused my dad and her boyfriend who im pretty sure she both cheated on


Don't associate with her


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> @Ed676 sad how?


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Ecuder has the lowest IQ in America
> Sex would basically be beastiality


Damn really? I thought it was Perú/ Bolivia
Yh girls are into bestiality


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> i have 2 fs and a c and halfway through a semester
> 
> should i kill myself or try to fix it?


no


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Damn really? I thought it was Perú/ Bolivia
> Yh girls are into bestiality


nigga i sent you private message. are girls black in there?


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> no


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> nigga i sent you private message. are girls black in there?


There are black girls in northern brazil


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> the one fact i hate about mom is that she's so narcy that she expects me to feel bad for her or better my grades for her mental health...
> 
> when that bitch made my family broken and verbally abused my dad and her boyfriend who im pretty sure she both cheated on
> 
> ...


b


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> nigga i sent you private message. are girls black in there?


Yes they are hot af but sadly they seem to prefer white men
Dick matters more ngl


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> There are black girls in northern brazil


brazil is like gta. i get killed too fast.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> no


should i kill myself if i have prey brown eyes? no girl ever gave me iois


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Yes they are hot af but sadly they seem to prefer white men
> Dick matters more ngl


im white af people ask me why im so pale but i ldar 12 months a year 24 hours a day


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> should i kill myself if i have prey brown eyes? no girl ever gave me iois


No bro I have brown almond- hunter eyes with PCT and good ( downturned) but short medial canthus and I still get iois when I leave the basement with a mask on( wearing grey sweatpants tho)


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

xefo said:


> i'm at yo mommas house


good bro please fucking kill her


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> im white af people ask me why im so pale but i ldar 12 months a year 24 hours a day


Automatically your face doesn´t matters then
Just search up ecuadorian men ( no homo tho)


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

also my mom dickpilled me when she yelled at her current boyfriend for being small ;((((


she's such a whore


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ALSO I KNOW SHE HATES MEN BECAUSE MY BROTHER WHO LOOKS LIKE BRAD PITTS KID CONSTANTLY TALKS ABOUT HOW GIRLS SAY HE'S CUTE AND MY MOM SAYS "gross"

(literally im happy for my brother because when he grows up he'll be able to experience jbw and having brown hair and blue eyes.

he's 10 but already getting girls to like him)


LIKE WTFFFF????


DO YOU WANT YOUR BLOODLINE TO END YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 21, 2021)

No


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jshd said:


> No bro I have brown almond- hunter eyes with PCT and good ( downturned) but short medial canthus and I still get iois when I leave the basement with a mask on( wearing grey sweatpants tho)


i have light a10 eyes with perfect eyelashes i must be god in ecuador


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> i have light a10 eyes with perfect eyelashes i must be god in ecuador


Yh the best looking guys here are 4 PSL at best


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

also even though im suicidal im NOT going to the doctor here, because they'll either tell me the bluepill or jew me with pills


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> also my mom dickpilled me when she yelled at her current boyfriend for being small ;((((
> 
> 
> she's such a whore


yeah its funny but just another example of how i know she cheated and i shes a whore


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> also even though im suicidal im NOT going to the doctor here, because they'll either tell me the bluepill or jew me with pills


maybe you have adhd or some shit
i will go just to get jew pills at least i will be able to study or concentrate


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> maybe you have adhd or some shit
> i will go just to get jew pills at least i will be able to study or concentrate


i've been diagnosed with add so im not hyper but the attention span is still fucked... i've already been jood anyway by liking men. 


i stopped taking my add pills a few years ago


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> i've been diagnosed with add so im not hyper but the attention span is still fucked... i've already been jood anyway by liking men.
> 
> 
> i stopped taking my add pills a few years ago


how they did work? was it easier to concentrate?


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> also my mom dickpilled me when she yelled at her current boyfriend for being small ;((((
> 
> 
> she's such a whore


Bro legit gtfo


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Bro legit gtfo


i'm living at college rn. thanks for your sympathy


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> how they did work? was it easier to concentrate?


no, it made me feel weird, i almost forget what it feels like but i didnt like it


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

you guys are the best... I never had close friends who i could confide (until now) in or even parents that will listen to me but here i feel like i can spill my guts


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> i'm living at college rn. thanks for your sympathy


how?

I hate your mother ngl
If I meet her in dark alley I smack her with a bottle and piss on her 
then still her purse and run away
@OldVirgin @PingPong @King_ @Scientist

If that makes you feel any better let me comfort you


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 21, 2021)

Why don’t you just start doing your work
You have time to get that grade up


----------



## Deleted member 11753 (Oct 21, 2021)

You shouldn’t if you fail you will be a vegetable or on restrain from a mental hospital. You need to fix your problems and try to accept the things you cannot. You should mix CBD and Benadryl to relax. And then talk to a more mature audience. You need a friend that can tell you the truth. Plus if school is bothering you just drop out. I made it just fine working as a dishwasher, bloat maxing with gym maxing, and talking to a therapist.


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

I think stopping being a faggot would help op


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 21, 2021)

BloatmaxxManlet2021 said:


> You shouldn’t if you fail you will be a vegetable or on restrain from a mental hospital. You need to fix your problems and try to accept the things you cannot. You should mix CBD and Benadryl to relax. And then talk to a more mature audience. You need a friend that can tell you the truth. Plus if school is bothering you just drop out. I made it just fine working as a dishwasher, bloat maxing with gym maxing, and talking to a therapist.





ChristianChad said:


> I think stopping being a faggot would help op


don't insult babe
he needs someone who will give him love and will support him


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> should i kill myself if i have prey brown eyes? no girl ever gave me iois


No


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> No


what should i do then
ldar till i die


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> what should i do then
> ldar till i die


Have sex incel.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Since you think higher education even matters in 2021 maybe you should since that'd be a eugenic plus at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Have sex incel.


how can i have sex while having st.blackops2cel eye area


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> how can i have sex while having st.blackops2cel eye area


Pm, won't leak swear on my chad folder


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Since you think higher education even matters in 2021 maybe you should since that'd be a eugenic plus at this point.


Lol, reading this in your voice immediately invalidated your entire argument.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Lol, reading this in your voice immediately invalidated your entire argument.







your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1374884


Im whiter than you bozo


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Im whiter than you bozo


Since when? Are you med? According to my DNA results i'm 81.25% Spaniard, and 18.75% British Anglo (Sadly this means i'm only 81.25% pure white, I have the 18.75% bri*ish anglo curse ) in other words this means unless you're more Med than me, you need to rope.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Since when? Are you med? According to my DNA results i'm 81.25% Spaniard, and 18.75% British Anglo (Sadly this means i'm only 81.25% pure white, I have the 18.75% bri*ish anglo curse ) in other words this means unless you're more Med than me, you need to rope.


Med is more middle eastern then pure white… and brad pitt and gandy have english ancestry

last time i checked your a mexican


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 21, 2021)

@BrendioEEE no fighting among gang 
Look at his sig
he's part of our elite squad


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Med is more middle eastern then pure white… and brad pitt and gandy have english ancestry
> 
> last time i checked your a mexican


So am I middle eastern or am I mexican? Pathetic, stay below me. 





Me



vs





Afghanis are more white than nordics btw + all Europeans are whiter than Angl*s




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> @BrendioEEE no fighting among gang
> Look at his sig
> he's part of our elite squad


He has a tranny avi bro


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> So am I middle eastern or am I mexican? Pathetic, stay below me.
> View attachment 1374938
> 
> Me
> ...


Keep coping with your autism im too rich to even play that vid on mobile


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> He has a tranny avi bro
> View attachment 1374961


Your just some obese wanna be edgelord, cry for felix


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> So am I middle eastern or am I mexican? Pathetic, stay below me.
> View attachment 1374938
> 
> Me
> ...





BrendioEEE said:


> He has a tranny avi bro
> View attachment 1374961


so?
his avi is cute
and he's just bi

if you're looking into your ancestry and ancient history
you probably know the greeks also had same-sex romantic relationships in youth
it's part of med legacy


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Afghanis are more white than nordics


This is how i know your mentally deficient. Nordics are the whitest of peoples, keep coping


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> This is how i know your mentally deficient. Nordics are the whitest of peoples, keep coping


Name 1 thing nordics have accomplished. These snowniggers only have white skin from lack of the sun, meanwhile both meds + arabs have are pretty much entirely responsible for civilization itself (mostly meds tho).


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> so?
> his avi is cute
> and he's just bi









Nameless_Sunflower said:


> if you're looking into your ancestry and ancient history
> you probably know the greeks also had same-sex romantic relationships in youth
> it's part of med legacy


Homosexuality wasn't as rampant in Ancient Rome + Greece as it is now believe it or not, it was also harder to eradicate because of a lack of technology + victims tend to breed victims.

Also there was some Jewish/Luciferian Inlfuences in most ancient med cultures, I won't deny that, but followers of God steadily did increase, albeit Jews did win in the end.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Name 1 thing nordics have accomplished.


Mogging you your entire life


BrendioEEE said:


> These snowniggers only have white skin from lack of the sun, meanwhile both meds + arabs have are pretty much entirely responsible for civilization itself (mostly meds tho).
> View attachment 1374970
> View attachment 1374973
> View attachment 1374974


Blah blah blah dnr 

Vikings raped and pillaged people while the m*ds were busy creating the foundations for our cucked soyciety and the industrial revolution. Just because your ancestors accomplished something doesn’t mean you can lay claim to it… the only thing you’ve accomplished is spamming videos That are half interesting


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1374978
> 
> 
> Homosexuality wasn't as rampant in Ancient Rome + Greece as it is now believe it or not, it was also harder to eradicate because of a lack of technology + victims tend to breed victims.
> ...


Lol Rome was where all the orgies took place 
You think they stayed faithful to their orientations during parties with prostitutes and eunuchs and wine jfl
they were even more degenerate 

some Emperors were amazing virtuous and high iq tho like Marc Aurelius cant deny that and probably had nothing to do with it
also military people were probably more disciplined and didn't take part


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> so?
> his avi is cute
> and he's just bi
> 
> ...


It’s a myth, homosexual pedophilia did happen in 
Ancient Greece but it’s over exaggerated by homosexuals with a agenda to normalise abnormal acts.

*scholars believe that same-sex relationships, especially pederasty, were common only among the aristocracy, and that such relationships were not widely practised by the common people (demos). One such scholar is Bruce Thornton, who argues that insults directed at pederastic males in the comedies of Aristophanes show the common people's dislike for the practice.*


Being a faggot is not normal or is it heathy, OP is only a faggot because he’s an incel.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Homosexuality wasn't as rampant in Ancient Rome + Greece as it is now believe it or not, it was also harder to eradicate because of a lack of technology + victims tend to breed victims.


how can you argue some men werent better as being gay, and serving other men then being a soldier or politician



BrendioEEE said:


> Also there was some Jewish/Luciferian Inlfuences in most ancient med cultures


Exactly… meds and romans created the foundation for joo world today


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> It’s a myth, homosexual pedophilia did happen in
> Ancient Greece but it’s over exaggerated by homosexuals with a agenda to normalise abnormal acts.
> 
> *scholars believe that same-sex relationships, especially pederasty, were common only among the aristocracy, and that such relationships were not widely practised by the common people (demos). One such scholar is Bruce Thornton, who argues that insults directed at pederastic males in the comedies of Aristophanes show the common people's dislike for the practice.*
> ...


could be

But it's bad to assume anyone who doesn't fit your hypermasculine stereotype of man is in the wrong
People differ try to discover themselves sometimes their whole life
It's okay to experiment imo


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> It’s a myth, homosexual pedophilia did happen in
> Ancient Greece but it’s over exaggerated by homosexuals with a agenda to normalise abnormal acts.
> 
> *scholars believe that same-sex relationships, especially pederasty, were common only among the aristocracy, and that such relationships were not widely practised by the common people (demos). One such scholar is Bruce Thornton, who argues that insults directed at pederastic males in the comedies of Aristophanes show the common people's dislike for the practice.*
> ...


You always bark at me for being a fag but have yet to come up with any good reason why I shouldn’t / can’t be… im bi so obviously i like women. But my gay side is switch.

if you can genuinely give me a compelling reason not to be gay other then “ewww” or “muh morality” then i’ll be straighter or only consider women in my dating pool.

@n0rthface


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> You always bark at me for being a fag but have yet to come up with any good reason why I shouldn’t / can’t be… im bi so obviously i like women. But my gay side is switch.
> 
> if you can genuinely give me a compelling reason not to be gay other then “ewww” or “muh morality” then i’ll be straighter or only consider women in my dating pool.
> 
> @n0rthface


Seriously!

if anyone has a good reason to not be gay please tell me. other then “you should be ashamed” or “your not a man” like obviously these arguements dont affect me in the slightest at this point because i hear them over and over


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> You always bark at me for being a fag but have yet to come up with any good reason why I shouldn’t / can’t be… im bi so obviously i like women. But my gay side is switch.
> 
> if you can genuinely give me a compelling reason not to be gay other then “ewww” or “muh morality” then i’ll be straighter or only consider women in my dating pool.


It goes against Darwinian natural law (which is to reproduce)

fags are more likely to be mentally ill
fags are more likely to have stds 
fags are more likely to be drug addicts 
fags are more likely to be estranged from their families 
Fags are more likely to be pedophiles 
Fags are more likely have intestinal parasites 🤮
I_n a controlled study 67.5% of 200 homosexual men but only 16% of 100 heterosexual men were found to be infected with intestinal parasites._
(https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/7437971/)

You can find similar studies for all my claims, most of these claims are also made by pro faggot groups 

it’s very clear when you contrast heterosexuality to homosexuality that heterosexuality is superior.

You are a White Christian man, to degrade so fast is utterly embarrassing. But whatever, carry on being a fetishist fag, just don’t expect me to not bully you for it when you make your cringe posts.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> It goes against Darwinian natural law (which is to reproduce)


Most people here would complain about having to raise children anyway


n0rthface said:


> fags are more likely to be mentally ill


As if the people on this forum arent. Also i am probably mentally ill already



n0rthface said:


> fags are more likely to have stds


And chad / stacy isnt? This is only because of fags having a high bodycount and also fucking homeless 50 yo men. not something about them being inherently gay. I would want a ltr anyway with someone around my age or slightly above.


n0rthface said:


> fags are more likely to be drug addicts


If this is referring to hardcore drugs then fair,


n0rthface said:


> fags are more likely to be estranged from their families


I already hate my parents but i love my brothers, so family isnt too much of a concern for me, we are linked by blood but thats it.


n0rthface said:


> Fags are more likely to be pedophiles


Yeah i hate this, I agree with you 100% but maybe it has something to do with kids being androgynous in the eyes of old pedophiles…

but also people on this forum consider a 18 and 14yo non pedophilia which I agree is not but if you take this statistic and apply it to gays where it would be like a 16 yo and a 20 year old, your arguement falls apart unless its with a old / middle age guy going after actual children decades below their age.


n0rthface said:


> Fags are more likely have intestinal parasites 🤮
> I_n a controlled study 67.5% of 200 homosexual men but only 16% of 100 heterosexual men were found to be infected with intestinal parasites._


_Once again this is from body count.. its not fair to compare gays to only men, a more fair comparison would be bottoms vs straight women_


n0rthface said:


> (https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/7437971/)
> 
> You can find similar studies for all my claims, most of these claims are also made by pro faggot groups
> 
> it’s very clear when you contrast heterosexuality to homosexuality that heterosexuality is superior.


Clearly its not as i just deconstructed your argument



n0rthface said:


> You are a White Christian man, to degrade so fast is utterly embarrassing.


once again “muh morality”




n0rthface said:


> But whatever, carry on being a fetishist fag, just don’t expect me to not bully you for it when you make your cringe posts.


I don’t really care if you bully me because i like being a rebel kinda, im doing you a favor because i had you on ignore and your arguements do not phase me.



the argument you might have is the pedophile one. But then if you consider a 17 yo and 19 “pedophilia” then that means liking jb girls is also pedophilia. Which is bs we can agree.

the only thing is that young guys (im 18) like old “sugar daddies” or whatever. which is usually voluntary anyway and that behavior is also in foids.

i personally couldn't do that for fear of std


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Most people here would complain about having to raise children anyway
> 
> As if the people on this forum arent. Also i am probably mentally ill already
> 
> ...


@n0rthface hows my response?


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Most people here would complain about having to raise children anyway
> *Only leftist subhumans most people like raising kids *
> As if the people on this forum arent. Also i am probably mentally ill already
> *Yes, incels are genetic dead ends just like fags*
> And chad / stacy isnt? This is only because of fags having a high bodycount and also fucking homeless 50 yo men. not something about them being inherently gay. I would want a ltr anyway with someone around my age or slightly above.


fags are more promiscuous than normal people and anal has a higher risk of spreading disease because of mirco tears and shit getting into the blood stream. 


uglymug said:


> If this is referring to hardcore drugs then fair,
> *Yes it is*
> I already hate my parents but i love my brothers, so family isnt too much of a concern for me, we are linked by blood but thats it.
> *That a pathetic mindset to have *
> ...


All of your “debunks” were pointless and just copes. 

You aren’t a “rebel” you are a incel that can’t fuck women so you CHOSE to be a homo. It clearly did effect you, you wouldn’t of blocked me otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> @n0rthface hows my response?


Terrible and easily refuted. Leftism/liberalism truly is a mental illness.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Terrible and easily refuted. Leftism/liberalism truly is a mental illness.


You didnt address any of my points with numbers or data. And im voting for trump in 2024 idiot


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> fags are more promiscuous than normal people and anal has a higher risk of spreading disease because of mirco tears and shit getting into the blood stream.


^^^ wow an actual point backed by science


n0rthface said:


> All of your “debunks” were pointless


You cant just say its “pointless” because you cant accept that i destroyed you with logical inquiries relating to the specifics of the age of “pedophiles” its like 25 yo people on here going after jbs, same thing. Unless its actually 50 yo men going after small children


n0rthface said:


> and just copes.





n0rthface said:


> You aren’t a “rebel” you are a incel that can’t fuck women so you CHOSE to be a homo.


There are other khvs who arent homos so explain them


n0rthface said:


> It clearly did effect you, you wouldn’t of blocked me otherwise.


It affected me because your stormfront ramblings got in the way of actual good content


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> You didnt address any of my points with numbers or data. And im voting for trump in 2024 idiot


You still aren’t a conservative, you are a liberal.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> You still aren’t a conservative, you are a liberal.


Call me whatever you want to fit your stereotypes of how i behave just because “muh gay” to cope.

Im voting for trump because biden is objectivly a garbage president and a sell out to china and the jews.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> You still aren’t a conservative, you are a liberal.


Also I literally agree with you about nationalism jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> ^^^ wow an actual point backed by science
> 
> You cant just say its “pointless” because you cant accept that i destroyed you with logical inquiries relating to the specifics of the age of “pedophiles” its like 25 yo people on here going after jbs, same thing. Unless its actually 50 yo men going after small children
> 
> ...


I’m not going to go looking for studies, i told you to go look for them yourself. I don’t care that much to do that.
_*This suggests that the resulting proportion of true pedophiles among persons with a homosexual erotic development is greater than that in persons who develop heterosexually.








The proportions of heterosexual and homosexual pedophiles among sex offenders against children: an exploratory study - PubMed


Previous investigations have indicated that the ratio of sex offenders against female children vs. offenders against male children is approximately 2:1, while the ratio of gynephiles to androphiles among the general population is approximately 20:1. The present study investigated whether the...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




*_The definition for a pedo is under 12


You can find studies that support all of my claims online, i cba to look for them all.


They probably are slightly more genetically healthier than your

as for my “storm front ramblings” I don’t even make any racist threads , I only bully the coping ethnics when they post them. Once again you have exposed yourself to be a coping subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Also I literally agree with you about nationalism jfl


I support ethnic nationalism, you support civic nationalism.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Call me whatever you want to fit your stereotypes of how i behave just because “muh gay” to cope.
> 
> Im voting for trump because biden is objectivly a garbage president and a sell out to china and the jews.



China is a great nation, my opinion is that both trump and Biden are equally as garbage.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> I’m not going to go looking for studies, i told you to go look for them yourself. I don’t care that much to do that.
> _*“This suggests that the resulting proportion of true pedophiles among persons with a homosexual erotic development is greater than that in persons who develop heterosexually.”
> 
> 
> ...


^^ fair enough 


n0rthface said:


> You can find studies that support all of my claims online, i cba to look for them all.
> 
> 
> They probably are slightly more genetically healthier than your


^^ im assuming this is a typo that you’ll fix


n0rthface said:


> as for my “storm front ramblings” I don’t even make any racist threads , I only bully the coping ethnics when they post them.


^^ fair


n0rthface said:


> Once again you have exposed yourself to be a coping subhuman.


^^ im more likely an aspie then a subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> China is a great nation,


“The Uyghur genocide is the characterization of the series of human rights abuses committed by the government of China against Uyghurs and other ethnic and religious minorities in Xinjiang as genocide.”


n0rthface said:


> my opinion is that both trump and Biden are equally as garbage.


I dont know enough about politics to agree or disagree but trump is better than biden at least


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Name 1 thing nordics have accomplished. These snowniggers only have white skin from lack of the sun, meanwhile both meds + arabs have are pretty much entirely responsible for civilization itself (mostly meds tho).
> View attachment 1374970
> View attachment 1374973
> View attachment 1374974


Imagine using wojacks in an arguement you’ve resorted to calling nordics “snow niggers” and listing things everybody learned in 7th grade history. Your not special, meds only developed these things because of an ideal environment. The average viking would demolish a roman soldier.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Imagine using wojacks in an arguement


Sneed


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Name 1 thing nordics have accomplished. These snowniggers only have white skin from lack of the sun, meanwhile both meds + arabs have are pretty much entirely responsible for civilization itself (mostly meds tho).
> View attachment 1374970
> View attachment 1374973
> View attachment 1374974


Nordic land was basically skyrim whilst meds just in fought and made bath houses for gay orgies with children involved.

i do love rome, but to lay claim to something you had 0 participation in is the saddest cope ever


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Nordic land was basically skyrim






s


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1375061
> s


Its not like you can do gay art sculptures when your a high T viking surviving the winter and hunting for food. Not to mention mix paints in that type of cold. 

You probably have 0 knowledge of any history other then what soyjacks tell you, not like i do either but its still pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> i hate my mom i blocked her


(On looksmax)


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Why get a higher education when all my knowledge Comes from looksmax acadamy


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> soyjacks


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1375071


Your obviously low iq


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> “The Uyghur genocide is the characterization of the series of human rights abuses committed by the government of China against Uyghurs and other ethnic and religious minorities in Xinjiang as genocide.”


they shouldn’t of commit Islamic terror attacks, and all they are doing is sending them to re-education camps. It’s overblown by west media who are anti China


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Your obviously low iq


Ironic




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1375071


----------



## Deleted member 14503 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1374884


If this your voice. That’s exactly how I imagine what you sound like.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

Try it. don't like? don't do it again.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> Try it. don't like? don't do it again.


I do need to sample it to see if i’d prefer death


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> they shouldn’t of commit Islamic terror attacks, and all they are doing is sending them to re-education camps. It’s overblown by west media who are anti China


low iq if you actually believe they'd let their population be that different from each other. it hurts their control of their population and efficiency which is their main advantage.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> low iq if you actually believe they'd let their population be that different from each other. it hurts their control of their population and efficiency which is their main advantage.


Yes, China is ethno centric to the Han majority.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Ironic
> View attachment 1375075


how does sexuality have to do with iq? jfl at you 


also mirin video straight from discord


----------



## gamma (Oct 21, 2021)

Are you a faggot? If so, yes


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Yes, China is ethno centric to the Han majority.


exactly, that's why they are genociding the Uyghur


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Are you a faggot? If so, yes


I'm a faggot. what's your problem?


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Op I thought I was bi too but I was addicted to furry porn at the time, quit that shit and you'll see there's literally nothing attractive about men and pussy and women are superior in every way


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Are you a faggot? If so, yes


no care, at least i'll get sex. while you rot


----------



## gamma (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> no care, at least i'll get sex. while you rot


I've already had sex jfl at you


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Op I thought I was bi too but I was addicted to furry porn at the time, quit that shit and you'll see there's literally nothing attractive about men and pussy and women are superior in every way


the thought of being a femboy is attractive to me. 

but i do like women


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> I've already had sex jfl at you


Native roman or dirty italian?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> I've already had sex jfl at you


i wouldnt know that because i dont care about your sex life


----------



## gamma (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> Native roman or dirty italian?


What


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> What


The woman you fucked


----------



## Deleted member 11753 (Oct 21, 2021)

Uglymug sorry if I seemed rude earlier, I had more stuff I want you to know though a short answer to your problem, live to prove your enemies wrong and live to prove yourself that you’re stronger than you think


----------



## gamma (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> The woman you fucked


Italian


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Italian


Basically a faggot. Sulla would've spit on your face


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> the thought of being a femboy is attractive to me.


U understand that's not healthy, a d doesn't happen to healthy males? I'm srs living with narcy bitch mother shit father figure low pre natal t turns you into this shit along with upbringing which probably didn't involve ranking high in the sexual market and not having teenage sex which gives u a lot in terms of NT


----------



## gamma (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> Basically a faggot. Sulla would've spit on your face


I wanna looksmax to get a german girl with blue eyes


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

BloatmaxxManlet2021 said:


> Uglymug sorry if I seemed rude earlier, I had more stuff I want you to know though a short answer to your problem, live to prove your enemies wrong and live to prove yourself that you’re stronger than you think


sorry, when were you rude to me? i dont remember, sorry if you felt guilty for that... 

I feel like im already proving myself right in this thread. this is probably the best thread i've seen on here


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> I wanna looksmax to get a german girl with blue eyes


Straight to the enemy I see..


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

I could've been a faggot aswell tbqh but I became self aware, and I'm glad I avoided that because it makes u egotistical mentally and u suffer from that. It's also unnatural and unhealthy. Why do you LGBT is associated with suicide, mental illnesses, obesity, alcoholism, drug abuse and early death? They're all fumcing unhethy fucks, and if u ever become a femboy youll hang yourself


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> I could've been a faggot aswell tbqh but I became self aware


Saved yourself from getting beat up by Mizrahi bad boys


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> Saved yourself from getting beat up by Mizrahi bad boys


They don't touch faggots, idk why


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> They don't touch faggots, idk why


Even worse, by Jew Slavs.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> U understand that's not healthy,


i dont care 


ChristianChad said:


> a d doesn't happen to healthy males?


what? 


ChristianChad said:


> I'm srs living with narcy bitch mother shit father figure low pre natal t turns you into this shit along with upbringing which probably didn't involve ranking high in the sexual market and not having teenage sex which gives u a lot in terms of NT


??? i dressed up as a female as a young kid, i fought another girl over "little mermaid 2" its trash btw

and i asked my parents if 2 men could get married when i was a kid. 

im not saying these things alone made me the way i am now. I think my shitty parents. and me exploring my sexuality had more to do with it. 

also probably being aspie


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Nordic land was basically skyrim whilst meds just in fought and made bath houses for gay orgies with children involved.





n0rthface said:


> Fags are more likely to be pedophiles





uglymug said:


> i do love rome


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


>


i mean their buildings and civilization, not the pedo politicians which still exist today


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> Even worse, by Jew Slavs.


Second genoration Russian Israelis are the nicest people you'll ever meet
Maybe ruusisn / Ukrainian will call you pider and beat u up


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> i dont care
> 
> what?
> 
> ...


You start to speak like a faggot. I sense it in your text
Over


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Second genoration Russian Israelis are the nicest people you'll ever meet
> Maybe ruusisn / Ukrainian will call you pider and beat u up


So who beat up the gays?!!


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> So who beat up the gays?!!


Nobody Jews love everything related to gays 
Globohomo bro


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> You start to speak like a faggot. I sense it in your text


I sense your a dumbass


ChristianChad said:


> Over


may b


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Nobody Jews love everything related to gays
> Globohomo bro


If I'm a gay person in a rural area (not Tel Aviv) I wouldn't get beat up?


asking for a friend.


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I sense your a dumbass
> 
> may b


I sense the faggot bro 
They speak like entitled and say "sweety 💅"


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> If I'm a gay person in a rural area (not Tel Aviv) I wouldn't get beat up?
> 
> 
> asking for a friend.


Nope.
Maybe if you walk around half naked painted rainbow and vaccumm seal dicks allover you body maybe


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> I sense the faggot bro
> They speak like entitled and say "sweety 💅"


i dont fucking say that, i hate entitled faggots


----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 21, 2021)

Only if you have nothing to live for and no hope for the future


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

Nvm I'm getting back to my movie


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> Nvm I'm getting back to my movie


what u watchin?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Nope.
> Maybe if you walk around half naked painted rainbow and vaccumm seal dicks allover you body maybe


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> i dont fucking say that, i hate entitled faggots


Soon this'll be you


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


>



He said in rural not Tel aviv


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> what u watchin?


Ratatouille  wanna feel like a kid again. watched 2 other heavy movies today about world war 2 I had to make a change.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> Ratatouille  wanna feel like a kid again,


mogger movie tbh, one of pixars best


Pythagoras said:


> watched 2 other heavy movies today about world war 2 I had to make a change.


I wanna watch Troy. and Wolf of Wallstreet. 

I always talk about chads but never seen them act before


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


>



They need a new major war to man up.


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I wanna watch Troy. and Wolf of Wallstreet.


Both are awesome you'll enjoy them. Watch Troy first (heavier)


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Soon this'll be you
> View attachment 1375122
> View attachment 1375113


I say most of those things except for the yasss queen part 

and i fucking hate reddit except for hentai.

keep coping


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> They need a new major war to man up.


Legit, haven't had legit big war since 2006 second Lebanon war


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> except for the yasss queen part





uglymug said:


> except for hentai


Op you are fucked mentally


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> He said in rural not Tel aviv


Israel is too small to have rural areas that are completely disconnected from the cities 
Tel Aviv Haifa Jaffa


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Legit, haven't had legit big war since 2006 second Lebanon war


Israel is invincible thanks to Judaism and God


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Op you are fucked mentally


already known 

sometimes I think about killing myself or others in roblox


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Israel is too small to have rural areas that are completely disconnected from the cities
> Tel Aviv Haifa Jaffa


Bro 
Negev 
Galilee 
Emeq yizrael 
Certain kibbutzim


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> already known
> 
> sometimes I think about killing myself or others in roblox


Then stop watching porn and be a man


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Then stop watching porn and be a man


pron doesn't make me feel depressed anymore, I've ascended the need for nofap


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Bro
> Negev
> Galilee
> Emeq yizrael
> Certain kibbutzim


Only Hasidic Jews and Bedouins live there


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> pron doesn't make me feel depressed anymore, I've ascended the need for nofap


You faggot it fucks u up mentally search yourbrainonporn


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Only Hasidic Jews and Bedouins live there


R u retarded Bhai


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> what should i do then
> ldar till i die



No, go on an adventure. Write a novel. Join the Navy Seals. Become an astronaut. Kayak across the Pacific Ocean starting in California and arriving in Myanmar. Cure Aids. There are so many things you can do.


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> R u retarded Bhai


He's living in the UK and you in Israel, I'll take your word for it.


Back to the movie


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> You faggot it fucks u up mentally search yourbrainonporn


jfl if you don't think I already know the effects.


my natural state is watching porn, not gonna waste a whole ass year on a mental struggle just to have 0.5% more T


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> He's living in the UK and you in Israel, I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> Back to the movie


My favourite child hood movie is Puss In Boots watch that next


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> My favourite child hood movie is Puss In Boots watch that next


6.6 on imdb. is that really worth it?


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> my nattural state is watching porn


Only last 15 years porn availability is what it is today
It's not normal and it fucks u up


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> 6.6 on imdb. is that really worth it?


Yea I love it because of kot :3
Maybe not tbh I just have ton of nostalgia, it's s movie for kids anyway jfl wouldnt to recommend if do not t have pre existing nostalgia


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> No, go on an adventure. Write a novel. Join the Navy Seals. Become an astronaut. Kayak across the Pacific Ocean starting in California and arriving in Myanmar. Cure Aids. There are so many things you can do.


how much social credits do you have after having a baby????


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> R u retarded Bhai


Proper Jews living Hebron and Jerusalem


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> it's s movie for kids anyway


I don't mind, most of them or wholesome. I've watched today the pianist for the first time and felt surreal (good movie tho) so had to change vibe with a family movie. I'll use that movie next after a heavy one.


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Proper Jews living Hebron and Jerusalem


Hasidic Jews are the same everywhere there isn't some high ranking Jews it's not like in Christianity with patriarchs or some shit


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Pythagoras said:


> I don't mind, most of them or wholesome. I've watched today the pianist for the first time and felt surreal (good movie tho) so had to change vibe with a family movie. I'll use that movie next after a heavy one.


Why do you watch Hollywood Jewish propaganda? Fell for the meme?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Hasidic Jews are the same everywhere there isn't some high ranking Jews it's not like in Christianity with patriarchs or some shit


I hope you become Jewish my friend and move to East Jerusalem


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I hope you become Jewish my friend and move to East Jerusalem


Are you shilling for Jews? I've lived around them all my life they are cock suckers and their religion is illogical trash


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Are you shilling for Jews? I've lived around them all my life they are cock suckers and their religion is illogical trash


Yet you’re Jewish yourself the Nazis would’ve gassed you don’t care yourself bro


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Why do you watch Hollywood Jewish propaganda? Fell for the meme?


They're very high quality and have some true basis (The pianist was a real man, same for the SS officer who saved him) so I enjoy them. even if it wasn't true it's still a good movie by itself. also I'm reading History at the moment about world war II so I'm getting in the vibe if you know what i mean..


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

nya :3


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yet you’re Jewish yourself the Nazis would’ve gassed you don’t care yourself bro


Nazis had a good cause
Anyway I don't see how that's relavent, Jewish ideology is evil.


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> nya :3


We didn't forget about you sweeti.


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> how much social credits do you have after having a baby????



That meme's a little behind the times. There's a 3 child policy now. Chinese govt is encouraging it's citizens to have 3.


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> nya :3


Pornography is t real
You are drawn to something fake


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> That meme's a little behind the times. There's a 3 child policy now. Chinese govt is encouraging it's citizens to have 3.


yeah because having 1 child backfired and now they have giga number of old people


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Pornography is t real
> You are drawn to something fake


reality is fake 

nya


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> reality is fake
> 
> nya


Femboys kill themselves in shame, you will suffer greatly bhai


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Femboys kill themselves in shame, you will suffer greatly bhai


i already suffer everyday being a femboy could not possibly make me suffer more


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> i already suffer everyday being a femboy could not possibly make me suffer more


You're s femboy?


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> yeah because having 1 child backfired and now they have giga number of old people


And not enough young worker bees (slaves for the party).


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> And not enough young worker bees





Jamesothy said:


> (slaves for the party).


don't you live in china????  

that's gotta be -5 social credits


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> You're s femboy?


thats the plan


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> don't you live in china????
> 
> that's gotta be -5 social credits


Not anymore. We've been gone about 5 months.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Not anymore. We've been gone about 5 months.


could you browse looksmax in china?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

I just bullied my roomate out of here for tonight... I'm a dark triad femboy


thats what he gets for playing 2k at midnight 


I heard his sports ball friend ask him "this is the first time i've seen you happy"


SIKE NOT ANYMORE


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I just bullied my roomate out of here for tonight... I'm a dark triad femboy
> 
> 
> thats what he gets for playing 2k at midnight
> ...


Is he incel?


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> That meme's a little behind the times. There's a 3 child policy now. Chinese govt is encouraging it's citizens to have 3.


Meanwhile western government are encouraging people to not reproduce, sad!


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Meanwhile western government are encouraging people to not reproduce, sad!


* White people


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

Also depends on which country


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Is he incel?


He’s ginger so irish, but i can’t say anything because i have alot irish dna aswell


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> thats the plan


Truly over for you, take tren ASAP u will Join the 41%


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> He’s ginger so irish, but i can’t say anything because i have alot irish dna aswell


Bruh I asked if he's incel not English


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Truly over for you, take tren ASAP u will Join the 41%


What Im trynna tell him :/ I don't think he's retsrded enough to actually do it


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Bruh I asked if he's incel not English


Idk im not good at rating. He’s got a good frame but is fat and im taller then him slightly


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> What Im trynna tell him :/ I don't think he's retsrded enough to actually do it


I’m👌🏻close to ordering a maid outfit


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> could you browse looksmax in china?


Yeah, browse and post. And on the incel sites too. Curiously enough World Star's also accessible. World truth videos. Just everything else that's blocked. Imagine living where nothing to do with google worked or could be downloaded. No Wikipedia youtube or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, browse and post. And on the incel sites too. Curiously enough World Star's also accessible. World truth videos. Just everything else that's blocked. Imagine living where nothing to do with google worked or could be downloaded. No Wikipedia youtube or anything.


Damn thats crazy


----------



## gamma (Oct 21, 2021)

Why you wanna become a femboy 
If you can't get pussy (and being nordic you can, in other countries) you can still pay a prostitute
Still better than fucking a man


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> What Im trynna tell him :/ I don't think he's retsrded enough to actually do it


It’s over for him, his mind has been withered by degeneracy and toxic pornography. He’s most likely been groomed by other faggots as well. 
Just two months ago this kid was calling himself a “Christian” 🤮


----------



## gamma (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, browse and post. And on the incel sites too. Curiously enough World Star's also accessible. World truth videos. Just everything else that's blocked. Imagine living where nothing to do with google worked or could be downloaded. No Wikipedia youtube or anything.


Why not using a VPN?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why not using a VPN?


I use nord vpn because im nordic so I have to stay true to my ancestors


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Meanwhile western government are encouraging people to not reproduce, sad!


It's white people too. Fearful for the future. Reluctant to have children. And when they do they often immediately decide to have no more.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> femboy





gamma said:


> nordic



same word 

(Joke btw)


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why not using a VPN?


Never got around too it. Plus I found it healthy to be disconnected in that way. I could still get movies and stuff, which is all I ever really cared to use the internet for. Youtube I missed though.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> It's white people too. Fearful for the future. Reluctant to have children. And when they do they often immediately decide to have no more.


I’m going to have 10 kids if i ever get married to a white girl


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Never got around too it. Plus I found it healthy to be disconnected in that way. I could still get movies and stuff, which is all I ever really cared to use the internet for. Youtube I missed though.


Also its like breaking the law if they ever found out right?


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I’m👌🏻close to ordering a maid outfit


You will commit suicide in 15 years 

@BearBoy


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> You will commit suicide in 15 years
> 
> @BearBoy


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> It's white people too. Fearful for the future. Reluctant to have children. And when they do they often immediately decide to have no more.


The government can fix this by offering incentives for reproduction, these types of policies are working great in Hungary for example. But instead, western governments just import 3rd worlders to bolster up the workforce.


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> View attachment 1375175


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> View attachment 1375176


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Also its like breaking the law if they ever found out right?


Yeah, but most foreigners living in China do it anyway and nobody cares. Even some regular Han Chinese citizens blatently use VPNs, and the govt will turn a blind eye to it as long as nobody does anything bad. The thing is though, most of China's 1.4 billion citizens give f*ckall about accessing google and Western media. They don't want or need it. They have a Chinese version of everything we have, and it works for them. But a Westerner will always find the Chinese internet a watered down shell of what we're used to. The Chinese internet is heavily censored, but nobody cares.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, but most foreigners living in China do it anyway and nobody cares. Even some regular Han Chinese citizens blatently use VPNs, and the govt will turn a blind eye to it as long as nobody does anything bad. The thing is though, most of China's 1.4 billion citizens give f*ckall about accessing google and Western media. They don't want or need it. They have a Chinese version of everything we have, and it works for them. But a Westerner will always find the Chinese internet a watered down shell of what we're used to. The Chinese internet is heavily censored, but nobody cares.


How much did the social credit system apply in your daily life?


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 21, 2021)

No way you fags are still arguing


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 21, 2021)

PingPong said:


> No way you fags are still arguing


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> View attachment 1375183


Damn bro I thought we were friends…


----------



## Jamesothy (Oct 21, 2021)

uglymug said:


> How much did the social credit system apply in your daily life?


Not at all. That's one of the main reasons for wanting to get my family out though. I didn't want any part of it. 

See the social credit system is still far from being rolled out nation wide. That day will come though. But up till now even the Social credit system has only been tested in obscure cities. And even then it was only certain aspects of the system that's been tested. A small aspect of it was tested in Shanghai, but only for residents living in a certain district. Anyways, I never lived in a city where this was being tested. 

The social credit system will be complete one day soon. When that happens it will be rolled out and blanket every aspect of life in China.


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 22, 2021)

uglymug said:


> How much did the social credit system apply in your daily life?


Social credit is a concept and has never implemented in China in reality


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 22, 2021)

B.

I can’t believe some people missed this amazing thread 😂😂😂


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 26, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> There is no reason to live if you don't look like stallone tbh


----------

